# First use of "hobble skirt" to describe Coca-Cola bottles?



## Little Rock Bottle

Does anyone have any idea/source for when the term "hobble skirt" was first used to describe Coca-Cola bottles? We're doing a local challenge asking how the Wright Brothers are connected to the design of Coke bottles, and I'm writing up the answer now. Did the public call  them that, or is it just a collectors' term? Thank you for any help!

Jill
Little Rock, Ark.


----------



## iggyworf

Little Rock Bottle, From the little that I know, The bottle was called 'Hobbleskirt' pretty soon after it's creation back in 1915. As to who and where that term originated, I'm sorry I don't know. Hopefully some of the other experts can help out. 

The 'Hobbleskirt' was a tight fitting dress with that relative shape back in that time period.


----------



## andy volkerts

The person most likely to know this answer is SodapopBob, maybe he will chime in here with the answer.......Andy


----------



## Little Rock Bottle

SodapopBob, I need you!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I just now saw this discussion and will be back later with more. The earliest nickname for the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle I can recall at this moment is ...

"*Corrugated*"

... which was referring to the vertical fluted columns.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Little Rock Bottle

Welcome to ANTIQUE-BOTTLES.NET

I have some information that might be helpful, but first I'd like to ask if you could please expound on where you found a connection with the Wright Brothers and the Coca Cola hobble-skirt bottle? I have never researched the Wright Brothers, but I believe their first historic flight was in 1903. I know they did a lot of stuff after that, but I'm curious as to how the invention of the Coca Cola contour bottle in 1915 relates to the Wright Brothers? 

For starters, here are two newspaper references that use the term "Corrugated" ...

1.  The Washington Post  ~  Washington, D.C.  ~  April 20, *1917* 

2.  The Evening Review  ~  East Liverpool, Ohio  ~  May 31, *1919* 


(I'll be back!)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a postcard of a "Hobble-Skirt" from circa 1910. I especially like this picture because it is circa dated and actually uses the word Hobble-Skirt, which tells us the term was used at the time and not a nickname that came along in later years ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the earliest use of the term "Hobble-Skirt" I'm aware of in connection with the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle. But I don't know if it originated with this particular bottler or if it originated with the Coca Cola parent company. However, my guess is that it originated with the parent company.

From ...

The Wichita Eagle  ~  Wichita, Kansas  ~  March 19, *1919* 

1.  Dateline

2.  Advertisement


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

Even though the Coca Cola contour bottle was patented in 1915, it wasn't available to the general public until the spring of 1917. And even then it was only used on a limited basis because it took some of the franchise bottlers several years to switch to it because of the cost of having to buy thousands of the new bottle to replace the straight-side bottles they had been using previously. The earliest dated Hobble-Skirt bottle I am aware of was made by the Root Glass Company in Terre Haute, Indiana in 1917 and is marked ... ROOT 17 ... on the heel.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Little Rock Bottle

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I suspect this article (and others I have seen similar to it) is the basis for your inquiry ...


Note:  I never saw this article until about five minutes ago and was surprised to see that it used the same Hobble-Skirt postcard I posted a picture of. Whether their claim in the article is accurate or not, I do not presently know, but the author says its a myth!   


http://www.wright-brothers.org/Info...ily/Katharine_Wright/Hobble_Skirt_Sidebar.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

So far this is the only connection to Coca Cola and the Wright Brothers I'm aware of. But notice there is no use of the term "Hobble-Skirt." Not to mention that its a 1932 advertisement. In my opinion this connection is highly unlikely and extremely weak at best as having anything to do with the Hobbleskirt bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the actual full page article that's referred to in the link I posted where it said ...

Katharine's connection to the hobble skirt seems to have begun after an article appeared in the New York Times in 1910, "The Hobble is the Latest Freak in Women's Fashion."


From ...

The New York Times  ~  June 12, 1910

(Save and zoom to read)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Jill

Even though I have not researched this topic to the enth degree, I am currently of the opinion that ...

1. There is a definite connection between the hobble skirt dress of the early 1900s and the Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottle patented in 1915 in that the similarity between the two shapes brought about the nickname for the Coca Cola bottle as evidenced by the 1919 Coca Cola ad I posted. 

2. There is no viable evidence I can find to connect the Wright Brothers with the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle that was nicknamed the "Hobbleskirt" at least as early as 1919.

However, I will keep an open mind and stand corrected in the event that something comes forth to refute my current opinion. 

Respectfully, 

Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Lastly ...

This is the portion of the 1910 New York Times article that someone apparently tried to connect with the Wright Brothers and the 1915 Coca Cola bottle. But just as the author stated in the link I posted, there is no mention of either the Wright Brothers nor Coca Cola anywhere in the article. Somehow or another someone tried to make a connection between these so called aviation skirts and the Wright Brothers. And from there they tried to stretch it even farther as a connection to how the 1915 Coca Cola bottle got its nickname. Personally, I cannot see the connection and also believe, as the author of the link stated, that the Wright Brother connection to the hobble skirt dress is nothing more than a myth - which in turn means the so called connection between the Wright Brothers and Coca Cola is also a myth.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I have access to 140,000,000 pages of newspaper archives that go as far back as the 1700s, and the 1910 New York Times article I posted is the *absolute earliest* use of the words "hobble skirt" I can find and it appears that's where the term originated.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

Even though the journalists' name is not shown in the 1910 article, it appears that whoever that journalist was is the individual who came up with and was the first person to ever use the words *hobble skirt*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...

Even though the newspaper archives I'm subscribed to includes about 140,000,000 pages, it obviously does not include every newspaper ever published. However, of the newspapers it does include, the Wichita Eagle is the only one from 1919 that uses the term "Hobble-Skirt." There are zero uses of the term from 1918 by any newspaper that are in any way related to Coca Cola ads, and only three identical ads by the Wichita Eagle during 1919. 

In other words ...

Its possible The Coca Cola Bottling Company of Wichita, Kansas was the franchise bottler who invented the term and first used it in advertising in 1919. Its also possible that the owner/manager of that particular franchise singlehandedly invented the term. So I intend to do some additional research on that particular bottler and see if I can find a name or anything else that might connect the term "Hobble-Skirt" directly to them. I will be sure to return and share anything I find!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

One or both of these guys were likely responsible for the ad that used the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle" in the 1919 Wichita, Kansas newspaper. And if not directly responsible, they were surely aware of it having been published in their local newspaper. 

From ...

The Wichita Eagle  ~  Wichita, Kansas  ~  December 17, 1919


(To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For future reference ... 

Just in case one or both of these guys were involved ... 


1920 U.S. Census ~ Wichita, Kansas



Name: Guy R Campbell 
Age: 43 
Birth Year: 1877 
Birthplace: Tennessee 
Home in 1920: Wichita Ward 3, Sedgwick, Kansas 
Street: Indiana Avenue 
House Number: 302 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Head 
Marital Status: Married 
Spouse's Name: Maud M Campbell 
Father's Birthplace: Tennessee 
Mother's Birthplace: Tennessee 
Able to Speak English: Yes 
Occupation: President 
Industry: Wholesale coco-cola 
Employment Field: Employer 
Household Members Name Age 
Guy R Campbell 43 
Maud M Campbell 35 
Guy R Campbell Jr. 8 
Filmer M Campbell 7 




Name: John C Jeffords 
Age: 32 
Birth Year: 1888 
Birthplace: Wisconsin 
Home in 1920: Wichita Ward 3, Sedgwick, Kansas 
Street: Indiana Avenue 
House Number: 316 
Race: White 
Gender: Male 
Relation to Head of House: Head 
Marital Status: Married 
Spouse's Name: Ann D Jeffords 
Father's Birthplace: Ohio 
Mother's Birthplace: United States 
Able to Speak English: Yes 
Occupation: Wholesale Merchant 
Industry: Coco cola 
Employment Field: Wage or Salary 
Household Members Name Age 
John C Jeffords 32 
Ann D Jeffords 30 
Douglas C Jeffords 8 
Ann H Jeffords 3


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Following the March 19, 1919 use of "Hobble-Skirt" in the Wichita, Kansas newspaper, the next use of the term appears about a year later from ...

The Emporia Daily Gazette  ~  Emporia, Kansas  ~  April 17, 1920

Obviously a different bottler than the one in Wichita. But interesting because its from the same state


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*!!!  NEWS FLASH  !!!*

The Coca Cola Bottling Company in Wichita, Kansas might have been the first ones to use the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle" in connection with the Patent 1915 contour bottle, but they were not the first soft drink to use the term. That distinction goes to "*Bludwine*"

And not only did Bludwine use it first, but they used it a full two years before the Patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle was even conceived - and a full four years before the Patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle became available to the general public - and a full six years before the Coca Cola Company of Wichita, Kansas ever used it! In other words, it appears the Coca Cola Company of Wichita, Kansas 'stole' the term from Bludwine! 

So far this is the earliest Bludwine ad I can find that used the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle"

From ...

The El Paso Herald  ~  El Paso, Texas  ~  March 15, *1913*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm not sure just how early Bludwine used the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle" but here it is again from ...

The San Bernardino Free Press  ~  San Bernardino, California  ~  June 23, *1914*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I don't know the exact date for this Bludwine sign but that doesn't really matter now because we already know that Coca Cola was not the first soft drink to use the term "*Hobble Skirt Bottle*"


----------



## iggyworf

Wow! That's great stuff Bob. Never would have guessed that. Always thought that 'hobbleskirt' was a coca cola thing. Good work.


----------



## cowseatmaize

iggyworf said:


> Wow! That's great stuff Bob. Never would have guessed that. Always thought that 'hobbleskirt' was a coca cola thing. Good work.


Wow indeed. I thought it was a much later hobbyist thing, like 1960's or something. I'm very impressed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Thanks, guys

And even though 1913 is the earliest date I can find for when Bludwine first used the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle" the bottle itself wasn't actually *patented* until a few years later. According to this link, a similar bottle was used by Bludwine as early as 1906. 

http://bludwine.com/photo2.html


And here's what I believe is the original patent ...

Filed:  July 17, 1917
Patented:  June 28, 1921


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This ad is from 1922 after they changed the name from Bludwine to Budwine, but notice at the bottom where it says ...

The *Original* "Hobble Skirt" Bottle

As we have seen, by 1922 Coca Cola had already jumped on the "Hobble Skirt" band-wagon and because Bludwine/Budwine knew they were the first to use the term, they were probably upset with Coca Cola and decided to add the word "Original" in their ads so that everyone knew where the term and bottle style originated from. 

The Atlanta Constitution  ~  Atlanta, Georgia (Home of Coca Cola)  ~ May 22, *1922*

View attachment 169057


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> P.S.
> 
> I have access to 140,000,000 pages of newspaper archives that go as far back as the 1700s, and the 1910 New York Times article I posted is the *absolute earliest* use of the words "hobble skirt" I can find and it appears that's where the term originated.




We may never know who first coined the term "Hobble Skirt" but it wasn't the journalist who wrote the article in the New York Times on *June* 12, 1910 as I previously thought. I just found a slightly earlier date from ...

The Detroit Free Press  ~  Detroit, Michigan  ~  *May* 1, 1910

But even this earlier reference doesn't sound like she originated the term. The way its worded sounds more like she is using the term as if she had heard it someplace and is reusing it. Based on what I've seen, the term "Hobble Skirt" most likely originated in Paris, France and possibly had some connection with a fashion designer named Paul Poiret. But regardless of who originated the term, until something presents itself with an earlier date, I'm giving credit for its first appearance in an American newspaper to ...

*Geraldine De Longville*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminder ...

There are no/zero/nada uses of the word "Hobble Skirt" in the 1909 or earlier newspapers that I have access to! But after May of 1910 and well into the 1930s there are literally thousands of newspaper listings for it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

That's pretty much everything I have regarding "Hobble Skirts" and/or "Hobble-Skirt Bottles"

I wonder if Jill is still around? The last we heard from her she was "writing up the answer now"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I tried sending Jill a PM but this popped up ...

"Little Rock Bottle has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


The reason we haven't heard from her could be because she hasn't activated her personal setting yet and is not getting email notifications. ???


----------



## andy volkerts

Great research Bob!! You are da man, when it comes to all things soda!!!.........Andy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Andy

Thanks


It appears to me that Jill's inquiry is based on the premise ...

1. The Wright Brothers took a women on one of their early flights.
2. Someone tied a cord around the women's dress to keep it in place during the flight.
3. When the women got off the plane, the cord was still in place, causing her to hobble instead of walking normally.
4. A fashion designer witnessed the event and got the idea for a dress that was gathered at the ankles.
5. The fashion designer called his new creation the Hobble Skirt.
6. When the contour Coca Cola bottle was patented in 1915, someone nicknamed it the hobble skirt because of the dress.
7. Thus, someone believes this establishes a connection between the Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottle and the Wright Brothers.

I'll be back later with what I hope will be an interesting commentary on this, and hopefully shed some more light on the topic. In the meantime, please reread the information on this link because it will play a role in my commentary. And please note the name Katharine Wright, who was Orville and Wilbur Wright's sister. Also note the date, 1909.

http://www.wright-brothers.org/Info...ily/Katharine_Wright/Hobble_Skirt_Sidebar.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Note:  I'm almost out of my monthly allotment of satellite dish gigabytes and having major problems posting. So if I suddenly disappear I'll be back tomorrow. My gigabytes replenish themselves at midnight.

If you read the link I just posted, then you might agree the author seems to imply that Katharine Wright was the first women to fly with the Wright Brothers in 1909, and that it was Katharine who had her dress tied with a cord. Well, if that's what the author is implying, then it appears he got the name and date wrong. The first women to ever fly was a *Mrs. Hart Berg* who flew with Wilbur Wright in Le Mans, France on October 7, 1908. And not only that, but she apparently was the women who had her dress tied with a cord and not Katharine Wright. The fact that Mrs. Hart Berg was the first women to ever fly in an airplane is well known, as evidenced by this article from ... 

The New York Times  ~  October 7, 1908

( Notice Katharine Wright's comments in the article )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Plus there's this ...

View attachment 169117


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Please read this article and I will be back as soon as I can with a rebuttal.

Especially notice where it says ...

"One of the *spectators*, a leading French dressmaker, ..." 

From ...

The Ogden Standard  ~  Ogden, Utah  ~  February 11, *1953*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Because of the 1908 article I posted earlier, we know the 1953 article is referring to that event. Plus, there is ample evidence to support that Paul Poiret invented the first hobble skirt, as seen in this article from ...

The Washington Times  ~  Washington, D.C.  ~  September 15, *1910*

View attachment 169119 



However ...

1.  I have spent hours of searching and cannot find a single shred of evidence that Paul Poiret or any other dressmaker was at the Wilbur Wright flight event in Le Mans, France in 1908. 

2.  I have spent hours of searching and cannot find a single shred of evidence that Paul Poiret actually coined the term "hobble skirt." The term was definitely attributed to him later, but whether he was the first person to actually use it is a subject of debate that no one seems to know the answer to. Everything I'm seeing on the topic appears to be based on pure speculation.

Which brings us back to the main question of this thread, which is whether or not there is a direct connection between the Wright Brothers and the Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottle? To this I say, which I don't know how to word any simpler than ...

*Regardless as to whether the term "hobble skirt" dress is directly connected to the Wright Brothers or not, the Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottle nickname can't possibly be connected to the Wright Brothers because the soft drink "Bludwine" used the term at least as early as 1913, which was a full two years before the Patent 1915 Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottle was even designed. It seems apparent to me that Coca Cola got the term from Bludwine and not anything directly related to the Wright Brothers.  * 

So if there is a question to be asked, I think it should be ... 

*Is there a connection between the Wright Brothers and Bludwine's use of the term "Hobble-Skirt Bottle" in 1913?*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

But before my last question can be properly answered, the following needs to be determined first ... 

1. Is there a bona fide proof-positive connection between the term "hobble skirt" and the Wright Brothers early flights?

If someone can correctly answer this question, then the rest of the puzzle pieces just might fall into place.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Final questions w/answers ...

Q:  Is there a connection between the Bludwine hobble-skirt bottle and the hobble skirt dress?
A:  Yes - because of their similarity in shape.


Q: Is there a connection between the Bludwine hobble-skirt bottle and the 1915 Coca Cola bottle?
A:  Yes - Bludwine used the term in 1913 and Coca Cola used/copied/stole the term several years later.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

I'm currently researching Bludwine to see if I can find anything else involving them and the term "hobble skirt."  There just might be a reference if I closely search the 1910 through 1913 newspapers. I'll be back if I find anything.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm back ...

But I really don't know what to tell ya except that 1913 is the earliest ad I can find for Bludwine that uses the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle." I'm finding lots of Bludwine ads that go as far back as 1908, but none of those use the term "Hobble Skirt Bottle." So it appears that Bludwine first started using the term in 1913. I also read several Bludwine histories, but none of them had any specific information regarding the who-what-when-why for the term. As for your average soda pop drinker back in 1913-14 who saw the various Bludwine "Hobble Skirt Bottle" ads and signs, they were probably well aware of hobble skirt dresses by then and just thought it was a clever advertising gimmick. 

Here's the 1913 ad again, which I inserted the picture of a similar looking bottle for comparison. Now compare the inserted bottle, which was described as circa 1913 from Pensacola, Florida, to one of Bludwine's earlier bottle pictured below the ad that was described as being circa 1908-1912. The circa 1908-1912 bottle doesn't match but the circa 1913 bottle does. Specifically compare the embossing on the bottles.

Note:  I tried to enhance the 1913 newspaper article but what you see is the best I could do.  





Circa 1908-1912 Bludwine Bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Check this out!

I think I/We know more about this topic than this so called expert does ...

http://kickshawproductions.com/blog/?p=7838


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Even though I couldn't send Jill a PM, I was able to send her a private email, so hopefully we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*TIMELINE SUMMARY ...*


*October 1908*
Mrs. Hart Berg is the first women to fly with Wilbur Wright in Le Mans, France. Her dress is tied with cords to keep it gathered around the ankles and legs. But no specific name is attributed to this cord tying practice.

*November 1908*
As more and more women fly, the *Aeroplane Robe* becomes available to replace having to tie women's dresses with cords. Aeroplane Robes were previously referred to as Divided Skirts. 

*1909*
Aeroplane Robes are replaced by *Aviation Dresses / Aviation Skirts*

*1910*
Aviation Dresses / Aviation Skirts become known as *Hobble Skirts*. Hobble Skirts become a fashion worldwide. French dress designer Paul Poiret is generally the person who is given credit for designing the first Hobble Skirt, but this has become the subject of controversy over the years and has never been officially confirmed.   

*1913*
Bludwine is the first soft drink brand to use the term *Hobble Skirt Bottle* in advertising.

*1915*
The Contour Coca Cola bottle is patented by the Root Glass Company, Terre Haute, Indiana. 

*1919*
The Coca Cola Bottling Company of Wichita, Kansas is the first Coca Cola Bottler to use the term *Hobble-Skirt Bottle* in advertising.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*The St. Louis Dispatch  ~  St. Louis, Missouri  ~  November 1, 1908*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...

Some individuals and dress designers claim the Hobble Skirt was an American creation and then introduced in Paris after its American debut. 

From ...

The New York Times  ~  August 14, *1910*

(This is just one of several articles I've seen that make the same claim)


----------



## iggyworf

I hope 'Jill' checks back here. She started a good one. I hope this helps her. 

Great stuff Bob. Bludwine sure doesn't sound like it was to tasty.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I tried to find an official explanation as to why Bludwine started advertising their bottle as the "Hobble Skirt Bottle" but could not find one. The term was obviously because of the hobble skirt dress, which consumers were no doubt familiar with at the time, but other than that, the use of the term seems to have appeared out of nowhere without explanation. But I did find another 1913 ad from ...

The Atlanta Constitution  ~  Atlanta, Georgia  ~  June 4, 1913

(The ad pertains to a lawsuit Bludwine won about the company's claim that the brand was healthful)


----------



## Bass Assassin

Great work Bob. I always a*s*s*ummed Coca Cola first coined the term "hobbleskirt"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Bass

Thanks


Because we are talking about nicknames for the patent 1915 Coca Cola contour bottle, I think it only appropriate that the spotlight be directed to another nickname, which is the ...

*Mae West*

The term obviously refers to the similarity between the shape of the bottle and Miss West shapely figure, but when did this nickname first appear and exactly where did it come from? Stand by and we'll see if we can *figure* it out ...  

(To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For starters ...

This two page letter is said to be from The Coca Cola Company announcing the introduction of their new Root Glass Company bottle and is supposed to be dated *1916*. I have tried to enlarge it but have been unable to. If anyone has the ability to enlarge it where it is readable, please help us out because its possible this is the first time it has ever been seen on Antique-Bottles.net


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminder ...

Even though the Root Glass Company patented the contour bottle on November 16, 1915, it wasn't until the January 1916 Coca Cola convention in Atlanta, Georgia that the bottle was voted on and selected by a committee to be their new bottle. So in a sense the bottle's 100th anniversary should be celebrated now and not last November when all the hoopla appeared.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Before getting into the Mae West nickname, I need to backtrack a few years and focus on another nickname I overlooked, which was ...

The *Contour* Bottle

According to numerous sources, the term "Contour Bottle" first appeared in a *1925* French magazine called the ...

*Le Monde*

In English, the words "Le Monde" mean "The World" which was a popular magazine of its time. I haven't been able to find the exact magazine, but apparently in one of the 1925 issues someone coined the term "Contour Bottle" in reference to the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle and from there the term was repeated and used by other people over the years. 

This link is just one of the references I've seen that refers to the Le Monde magazine, which is an article that was authored by a Ted Ryan who is the director of heritage communications at the Coca Cola Company in Atlanta, Georgia. The article was published on February 26, 2015 ...

Where Ted Ryan used the word "La" with an 'a' seems to be a typo and should be "Le" with an 'e'


http://www.coca-colacompany.com/stories/the-story-of-the-coca-cola-bottle/

"The Coke bottle has been called many things over the years. One of the more interesting of the nicknames is the “hobbleskirt” bottle. The hobbleskirt was a fashion trend during the 1910s where the skirt had a very tapered look and was so narrow below the knees that it “hobbled” the wearer. The bottle was also called the “Mae West” bottle after the actress’s famous curvaceous figure. The first reference to the bottle as a “contour” occurred in a 1925 French Magazine, La Monde, which described the Coca-Cola bottle with a distinctive contour shape. To the general public, the shape is just “the Coke bottle.”


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Note:  I will be doing my usual jumping around with information because that's the only way I can keep track of things. I generally just post stuff as I find it so its out of the way and then I can move on to the next step. For example ...

Remember the French dressmaker Paul Poiret who is normally accredited with having designed the hobble skirt dress in 1910? Well, while searching for information about the 1925 Le Monde magazine I discovered that Paul Poiret was still around in 1925 and apparently attended the 1925 Paris Exposition where some researchers claim the term "Art Deco" originated. I might research this in more depth later, but for now just wanted to comment on it because I thought Paul Poiret's connection with all of this was kind of interesting. Check it out ...

http://en.parisworldwide.com/out-an...position-1925-quand-lart-deco-seduit-le-monde


"This newer style, based on streamlined, geometric shapes, was the brainchild of French designers like architect Robert Mallet-Stevens, couturier Paul Poiret and sculptor François Pompon and was called "Art Deco."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Note: I can't find the 1925 Le Monde magazine about the "Contour Bottle" that Ted Ryan referred to and will get back to that later. But because he referred to a specific magazine and a specific year, I'm going to assume at the moment there is most likely some basis of truth to it. ???

But for now, let's get back to the *Mae West* connection ...

Birth Name:  Mary Jane West 
Born: August 17, 1893
Location: Bushwick, New York City, New York
Died: November 22, 1980 - 87 years old 

1900: Performed on Vaudeville stages as early as 7 years old.
1911: First Broadway appearance - 18 years old
1915: Mae was 22 years old, and still somewhat unknown, when the Coca Cola bottle was patented.
1932: First movie appearance "Night After Night" with George Raft. 

According to most historians, this is the first mention of Mae West as a Broadway actress, from ...

The New York Times  ~ September 23, 1911


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...

Mae West first movie appearance. Debuted October 31, *1932*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Please stay tuned because the connection between Mae West and the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle didn't occur until ...

*after *1932


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Most of the accounts I've seen, the majority of which are from the past 50 years, claim the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle was nicknamed the "Mae West Bottle" by GI's during WWII. And there were definitely a lot of things during WWII that were nicknamed after her, such as live vest, guns, and even curvy roads. But so far I have yet to see a single article from the WWII era that confirms the claim about GI's calling the Coca Cola bottle a "Mae West." And I'm not saying that claim isn't true, I'm just saying I cannot find anything to confirm it. The bottle obviously picked up the nickname somewhere, but just when and where that was, I cannot currently say but will continue to look. In the meantime, check out these articles from ...

1.  Serviceman with Miss West and "Mae Wests Life-Vest" ~ *1943*

2.  The Ottawa Journal ~ Ontario, Canada ~ November 13, *1943*.

(The article mentions several things, but *no* "Mae West" Coca Cola bottle)


(To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

The question still remains unanswered as to ... 

By who and when did the Coca Cola bottle get the nickname Mae West?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*In Search of ...*


More information about this 1976 advertising article that says ...

"*17.  Because the shape of the Coke bottle is a registered trademark, the Coca Cola Company once sued Mae West for doing an impression of one.*" 

(I took a quick look but so far haven't found anything that confirms or refutes the claim)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is my favorite  ...


1943


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This is the earliest reference to the "Mae West" bottle I have been able to find so far, from ...

*The Glass Packer periodical  -  May 1945  - Volume 24  -  Number 5*

And in part says ...

*At that it is a vast improvement over its predecessor, nicknamed the "Mae West." The Mae West is the industry's most classic example of how to incorporate every bad feature in a single jar; 112 per cent overweight, and it simply wouldn't stand upright on a conveyor belt.*

https://goo.gl/JxUkZr


Note: I don't like these Google Book snippet views because you cannot open the entire page - at least I don't know how. If someone knows how, please do so and share it with us. Thanks

If nothing else, it at least gives us a "latest date" reference to work with. The way the article is worded, it sounds like they are quoting a previously used term and did not coin it themselves.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In other words ...

The 1945 Glass Packer article tells us the earliest use of the nickname "Mae West" bottle had to of originated in 1945 or earlier. And because Mae West was relatively unknown until her first movie in 1932, this narrows down the search for the nickname's first use sometime between about 1932 and 1945.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

This probably won't make any more sense to everyone than it does to me - but it is what it is! I just find 'em and post 'em!

The article involves some type of school newspaper and the Junior class section list several things that were apparently heard during class one day. Notice quote 10.

I have no idea if the student had heard the nickname before or if she just made it up. But surely this can't be where the nickname originated from? Or is it?

One thing is certain, the 1939 date tells us the nickname did not originate during WWII, at least not by American GI's. They might have popularized the nickname during the war, but they couldn't have invented it. 

Question of the day:  Where did the student hear the nickname, or did she invent it? 

From ...

The Lake Park News ~ Lake Park, Iowa ~ March 23, *1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

On second thought ...

I think the Junior class reporter, Lu Ella Voss, put parentheses around the words (Mae West) as a means of letting the readers know just what type of Coca Cola bottle was being referred to. If correct, then it means she probably heard the nickname before and that it was most likely a popular term at the time. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.


Although purely speculative at this point, I'm thinking the origin of the "Mae West" nickname can now be narrowed down to sometime between 1932 and 1939.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I find it necessary to draw attention to this 1977 article where Wilbur Kurtz, who was the director of the Coca Cola archives at the time, states ...

*"And during World War II, many GIs called it 'the Mae West bottle.'"*

Because Mr. Kurtz was the director of archives, he no doubt knew a thing or two about Coca Cola bottles. But for the life of me I cannot find a single account between 1941 and 1946 that even hints at the contour bottle being nicknamed the "Mae West." There are hundreds of accounts during the war era that mention things being nicknamed after Mae West, such as life vest, parachutes, twin-engine planes, and even curvy roads. But not one account that mentions anything about a Coca Cola bottle being called a "Mae West." 

I plan to keep looking and eventually might find something, but for the moment I am challenging the claims that state Coca Cola bottles were called "Mae West Bottles" during WWII. I will stand corrected if someone eventually finds something to substantiate the claim, but for now I remain skeptical. And its not just Mr. Kurtz' account I'm challenging. I'm challenging any and all accounts of the same nature.

Article from ...

The Detroit Free Press  ~  Detroit, Michigan  ~  June 27, 1977


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I'm also challenging Mr. Kurtz' claims were he stated the contour bottle was designed in 1913 after a department-store mannequin. That information is incorrect!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

For example...

I could easily post 100+ articles like the ones here, but not in a single one of them does it mention anything about a Mae West Coca Cola bottle. I especially like the one that talks about the term Mae West lifebelts/vest/jackets being entered into the Oxford Dictionary ...

1.  The Nevada State Journal  ~  Reno, Nevada  ~  July 9, 1943

2.  The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette  ~  Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania  ~  February 6, 1943

3.  The Ottawa Journal  ~  Ottawa, Ontario, Canada  ~  September 9, 1943


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> This is my favorite  ...
> 
> 
> 1943
> 
> 
> View attachment 169190




By the way ...

This exact picture was published in newspapers nationwide, including in Canada. I have seen so many examples of it that I have lost count!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of Dictionaries ...

The term "Mae West Life Jackets" was eventually entered into numerous dictionaries. But I cannot find a single dictionary that list a "Mae West Coca Cola Bottle" 

http://www.memidex.com/mae-west

This same article appeared in numerous 1946 newspapers - with this particular one being from Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

I'm starting to think the nickname "Mae West" for a Coca Cola bottle never was a *popular* term. And if it ever was a popular term, it was used *after WWII*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

As for the 1939 use of the Mae West nickname by the high school reporter in Lake Park, Iowa, that puzzles me more than anything. I have searched for similar references between 1930 and 1950 and haven't found a single one. The 1939 reference is the only one that I can find during a twenty year timespan and I cannot find an explanation for it! Its weird and almost as if the high school reporter invented it herself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I won't go into detail as to what all is involved with searching 4,436,251 newspaper listings for Mae West, but for the moment just know that the earliest date I have found so far for a true "Mae West Coca Cola Bottle" is from *1972*. Which I think is kind of interesting because that is the same year that Cecil Munsey published his book ...

*The Illustrated Guide To The Collectibles Of Coca Cola*


On Page 71 of the book, Mr. Munsey writes ...

"The standardized bottle, because of its shape, was nicknamed the hobble-skirt or Mae West bottle." 

And in parentheses at the end of the text, apparently as a reference for where he got the information, he included ...

(Whistl'n Dixie, Atlanta, Georgia) 


At this moment I have no clue what "Whistl'n Dixie" refers to, but I plan to do some research on it and see if I can find out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

All I was able to find about "Whistl'n Dixie" is that it was a graphic art magazine located in Atlanta, Georgia and headed by a man named Don Trousdell. Because of the 1972 Cecil Munsey reference, they were obviously in publication at least as early as 1972, but they did not secure a trademark for the magazine until 1974. 

Shown here is a portion of the cover of their first No. 1 issue, but I do not know exactly when it was released. Notice it shows Joseph Jacob, of Jacob's Pharmacy where Coca Cola was first sold, plus the top of a Coca Cola bottle. Surely this is the magazine that Cecil Munsey listed as a reference for where he got the information about the hobble-skirt and Mae West bottle ...

The description with the image reads ...

"Don Trousdell, the godfather of Graphic Design in Atlanta created memorable after memorable pieces of work over 4 decades and influenced so many designers. Here a clip of their famous firm Graphicsgroup promotion for Atlanta called Whistl'n Dixie No.1. It included creative direction by Don Trousdell and others as Eugene Wilkes, Janie Wright, Warren Weber, David Dorba, Christy Sheets."

(I have not been able to find a picture of the entire cover)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's the reference from Cecil Munsey's 1972 book that I scanned from my copy. But I do not know if the (Whistl'n Dixie, Atlanta Georgia) indicates where Mr. Munsey got just the drawing of Mae West or the information, or possibly where he got both - the drawing and the information ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

All I need to do is find one reference to the Mae West nickname earlier than 1972 and it will establish that Cecil Munsey did not originate the term in his book. And even though I'm still searching, this is the earliest reference I have found so far. 

From ...

The Gatesville Star-Forum  ~  Gatesville, Texas  ~  May 11, 1972 

(This is just part of an article about the history of a bottling family in Gatesville)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's just the type of reference I was hoping to find - I just wish it was even earlier because now I have the task of trying to determine when the first issue of "Whistl'n Dixie" was published. 

This reference is from 1969-1970  ... 

United States National Commission on Product Safety
Ralph Nader
Law-Arts Publishers 

Hearings
Los Angeles June 1969
Washington July-August 1969
Volume 6, Part 2

https://goo.gl/Uoet1T


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Well, that didn't take as long as I thought it would - but I'd sure like to see the actual article - and now I need to find a Mae West nickname reference earlier than 1969 ...



http://www.tmfile.com/mark/?q=730192192

*Whistl'n Dixie*

Mark First Use Anywhere: 1969-05-15 
Mark First Use in Commerce: 1969-05-15


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I found the picture of the No. 1 issue of Whistl'n Dixie on a website called "Pinterest." The individual who posted the picture was a gentleman named Hank Richardson. I found a contact for him and sent him an inquiry about the magazine. If he gets my message and replies, I will be sure to let you know what he has to say. In the meantime I'm continuing my search for a Mae West Coca Cola reference earlier than 1969.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Maybe someone should ask Dennis, he knows more about the subject than anyone else I've ever met.........................................oh wait a minute he doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## cowseatmaize

You know him, why don't you?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The following are some of the claims I have come across during the course of my research. If you do a simple Google search you will find similar results. They all pertain to the patent 1915 Coca Cola contour bottle ...

1.  Mae West was the inspiration for the Coca Cola bottle.
2.  The Coca Cola bottle was fashioned after Mae West.
3.  During WWII, GIs called the Coca Cola bottle a Mae West.
4.  GIs popularized the Mae West Coca Cola bottle during WWII.
5.  Over the years, Mae West became a popular term to describe a Coca Cola bottle. 
6.  Coca Cola once sued Mae West for doing an impression of their bottle.
7.  Etc.

*Invitation ...*

I invite everyone who believes even one of these claims to please provide doc-u-mented proof that even one of them is true. As for the claims that say "over the years," I have to wonder exactly what "years" they are referring to? Do they mean from the 1920s to the present? Or do they mean from the 1960s to the present? 

All I can tell you at this juncture is that I cannot find a single shred of doc-u-mented proof earlier than 1969 that the patent 1915 Coca Cola bottle was ever referred to as a Mae West. As far as the 1939 Iowa high school reporter reference is concerned, that still remains a mystery with nothing I can find to substantiate it during the same time period. 

Please note I'm not saying the Coca Cola bottle was never referred to as a Mae West earlier than about 1969 - I'm just saying I *can't find* anything to prove it! If someone now or in the future ever finds proof, please share it with us and I will not only stand corrected, I will be elated.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of nicknames ...

Dare I even address this one?

*Wasp-Waisted*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Coca Cola "Nickname" Timeline ...*

Note:  There could very well be earlier or later dates for these so called nicknames, but those listed and their corresponding dates are all I have been able to find and confirm.

*1917-1919* = Corrugated
*1919* = Hobble Skirt  ~  Coca Cola Bottling, Wichita, Kansas
*1919 to Present* = Hobble Skirt  ~  Appears during every decade from the 1920s to the 2000s
*1939* = Mae West  ~  Lake Park, Iowa newspaper (Mystery - Only reference prior to 1969)
*1969 to Present* = Mae West 
*1970s* = Wasp-Waisted

(All of the above are subject to revision)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. 

The first time I ever read about a Coca Cola bottle as a "Mae West" was in 1974. I was 22 years old and had just started collecting soda bottles and clearly remember the first book I ever bought on the subject was the still available 1971 edition of Cecil Munsey's book. I thought I had struck gold with the book because it had so much previously unpublished information about Coca Cola that after reading it I felt like an expert. In fact, the book has the same effect on me today! It so inspired me in 1974 that I gradually shifted my collecting interest to nothing but Coca Cola. Between 1975 and 1990 I amassed quite a collection of Coca Cola memorabilia. But in 1991 I sold the entire collection to a friend for $1,000.00. I still regret selling the collection because I know with certainty that it would be worth at least $10,000.00 in today's market. Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## iggyworf

Bob thanx for all the research. too bad about your coca cola collection.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Talk about live and learn ...

Around 1985 my wife bought me one of these office-size Cavalier coolers for my birthday and told me later that she paid $50.00 for it. It was in almost mint condition and worked perfectly. I used to plug it in from time to time and treat my kids and their friends to cold soda pop. The second you uncapped one of the chilled bottles, the soda would immediately turn to slush and it was the best I ever had. I was surprised to find one on eBay, and seeing it brings back memories of the days when my kids were still in elementary school. They are adults now and I currently have four grandchildren with another one due on the 25th of this month. 

My wife paid $50.00 for one of these coolers in 1985, and this one on eBay has a Buy-It-Now price of $799.00. Check it out - the listing has a lot of great pictures ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coca-Co...752494?hash=item48896524ee:g:d2AAAOSwJb9WrTYr


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Reminder ...

I sold my *entire* collection, that consisted of at least 100 items, for a measly $1,000.00


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Rich / iggy

Thanks!

And would somebody, anybody, please-please-please find a reference for a Mae West bottle earlier than 1969. I can't find one and its driving me crazy!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of Mae West ...

This is one of the best websites about her and it has tons of great pictures. I'm still clicking/reading through it myself ...

http://www.maewest.nl/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just about the only thing missing from this thread is this ...


*Original - Corrugated - Hobbleskirt - Mae West - Wasp Waisted - Coca Cola Bottle ...*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Plus this patent ...


*November 16, 1915* 

Which is partially incorrect because it was designed by *Earl R. Dean* and not Alexander Samuelson!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Please stay tuned for a new thread I'm currently working on that will include ...

1.  Coca Cola newspaper ads from the late 1800s to the early 1900s.

2.  Coca Cola newspaper ads from the 1920s to the present that use the nickname "Hobble Skirt"  

(But it will be on a separate thread and not this one that I feel has pretty much run its course)


And what the heck happened to member Little Rock Bottle/Jill, anyway?


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Because I already know they answer, and besides I don't want to steal Bob's thunder........................how else will we get 30+ pages.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Time for a pause that refreshes!

Have a great ...



Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm on the trail of something but not sure where it will end up. It involves ...

*Mae West "hourglass figure" vs. Coca Cola "hourglass shaped" bottle.*

1. 1936

2. 1955


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*1933*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*1947*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

In case you're wondering where I'm going with this, I have a nagging hunch that somewhere along the line someone thought that Coca Cola's early references to the contour bottle as being "Hourglass Shaped" somehow or another originated with references pertaining to Mae West "Hour-Glass Figure" and as a result of the similar descriptions they nicknamed the Coca Cola bottle the "Mae West" But if this is even remotely possible, I don't know who that someone might have been or when they coined the term, and I have a lot more research to do before drawing any conclusions.

In other words ...

I'm thinking the Coca Cola Hourglass Bottle nickname morphed into the Coca Cola Mae West Bottle nickname.

(To be continued)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

And that this so called "morphing" from one nickname to the other possibly occurred during the *1960s*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S. ~ P.S. 

And that this so called "morphing" from one nickname to the other might have had something to do with this drawing that appeared in the first issue of the Whistl'n Dixie magazine in 1969, as well as in Cecil Munsey's book in 1972 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> *1947*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169270




When I posted this 1947 snippet I wasn't sure where it came from, so I looked around and discovered it originated from this Coca Cola lawsuit. Its the earliest reference I have found so far that uses the term "hourglass" in relation to the shape of a Coca Cola bottle. I also discovered that the use of the term "hourglass" in connection with Coca Cola bottles is almost as common as the term "hobbleskirt." 


http://www.leagle.com/decision/1947442162F2d280_1355/COCA-COLA CO. v. SNOW CREST BEVERAGES


"These local bottlers mix the syrup with carbonated water, package the combination in distinctive 6 oz., somewhat hourglass shaped, bottles into the glass of which the trade-mark "Coca-Cola" in script is blown, and sell the bottled product to retail outlets."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm currently trying to determine if these "Tab" glasses, that are almost always described as being hourglass shaped, is a term the Coca Cola Company placed on them or merely a generic term used by eBay and other sellers. The are said to be from the 1960s.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Tab-Intro-Hourglass-Shaped-Soda-Glass-Coke-Product-/270749229469


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I don't want to dwell on the Tab glasses, but I can tell you that Tab was introduced in 1963 and the Coca Cola Company had a limited time offer for the Tab "hourglass" glasses going on in 1977. But the main thing I'm trying to point out is that Coca Cola did indeed use the term "hourglass" in their advertising over the years. Now I just need to try and determine when the term was first used and by who.  

Tab glasses ad from 1977 ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Especially notice in the 1977 Tab ad where it uses the term "Hour-Glass *Figure*"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I was curious as to when women's figures were first referred to as being "hour-glass shaped" and the earliest date I could find that used the term was from 1896. While digging a little deeper into the topic I discovered that one of if not the first women who was most often spoken about as having an hour-glass shaped figure was a famous opera singer and stage actress named *Lillian Russell*. But what's most interesting about Lillian Russell is her ambiguous connection with Coca Cola. 

Ambiguous: Definition ...

"Of doubtful or uncertain nature; difficult to comprehend, distinguish, or classify; lacking clearness or definiteness; obscure." 


For starters, please read this account where it discusses both Lillian Russell and Mae West in connection with hour-glass figures ...  

https://goo.gl/AUzVOi 

I will get back to the "ambiguous" part later, but for now just know that Lillian Russell's career preceded Mae West' career by at least 30+ years ...

Lillian Russell
Born: 1860
Died: 1922

Mae West
Born: 1893
Died: 1980


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

Notice in the link I just posted where it briefly talks about Mae West fashioning her style after that of Lillian Russell.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Here's a sampling of the "ambiguous" part I mentioned ...

*1979*




http://www.coca-colacompany.com/history/lillian-nordica-photo-gallery/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I'm not sure when someone first realized the women on the tray was Lillian *Nordica* and not Lillian Russell, but it must have been sometime after ...

The Independent Record  ~ September 19, *1955*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Hmm, it must have been after ... 

The Berkshire Eagle  ~  Pittsfield, Mass.  ~  February 5, *1970*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

By the way ...

Accounts that claim the 1915 contour bottle was designed after the likeness of Lillian Russell and/or Mae West are pure *bunk*! 

"Bunk" 

Definition: 

Humbug; nonsense. 

Origin: 1895-1900, Americanism; short for bunkum; baloney, rot, hogwash, applesauce, bull, hooey.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

However, despite the confusion about the tray, the *nickname* ...

"*Hour-glass Shaped*"

Could very well have originated from *Lillian Russell*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

All three of these articles are from ...

*1988*


----------



## celerycola

Little Rock I tried to send you a private message but you have messages blocked. Email me for the exact date Coca-Cola referred to the patent bottle as 'hobbleskirt."


----------



## Canadacan

SODAPOPBOB said:


> I'm not sure when someone first realized the women on the tray was Lillian *Nordica* and not Lillian Russell, but it must have been sometime after ...
> 
> The Independent Record  ~ September 19, *1955*
> 
> View attachment 169290
> 
> View attachment 169291
> 
> View attachment 169292


I'm pretty sure after 1969 because in Canada they still made the mistake on a reproduction tray....I thinks it may be noted in the Big book of Coca-Cola.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

CC

If I were to venture a guess, I'd say the corrected identity of the Lillian Nordica tray occurred around *1972*. I have seen several articles prior to 1972 where major Coca Cola collectors still referred to the tray (and calendars) as being Lillian Russell items. In his 1972 book, Cecil Munsey got it right and describes all of the related items as being Lillian Nordica and not Lillian Russell. According to some of the text in his book, Mr. Munsey indicates the information about the Lillian Nordica trays and calendars came from *(Archives, The Coca-Cola Company, Atlanta, Georgia)*. In 1972, Wilbur G. Kurtz, Jr. was the official archivist for the Coca Cola Company. It wouldn't surprise me if Mr. Kurtz was the first individual to identify the mistake.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

*Patent 1915 Coca Cola Bottle Nicknames ...*

Take your pick! I relate best to the Hobbleskirt. 

(In no particular date order)

1. *Corrugated* (Not exactly a nickname, but an early description)
2. *Hobbleskirt*
3. *Mae West*
4. *Hour-glass*
5. *Contour*
6. *Wasp-waisted*

If I find anything else of particular interest, I will be sure and share it with all members. But for the time being, the preceding information I have posted is some of what I've found and I hope it proves useful to all members now and in the future. 

Sincerely, 

Sodapopbob


----------



## Canadacan

Nice job!.... Yea I go with Hobble Skirt as well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

CC

Thanks!


*1975*


----------



## iggyworf

Bob, great job again!  I choose 'Hobbleskirt"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's Mae West wearing a hobble-skirt in ...


*1913*

(21 years old)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And for you diehard Mae West fans, there's this ...

(Extremely rare photograph ~ Circa 1898 ~ Age 5 ~ From a 1941 newspaper article)

"Pugilist" ... a person who fights with the fists; a boxer, usually a professional.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And to briefly touch on what I was saying earlier about one nickname "morphing" into another nickname ... 

Morphing Definition; Morph comes from the word metamorphosis, which is a Greek word meaning "a transforming." 

*Circa 1900-1910* ~ Lillian Russell was often referred to as having an "hour-glass figure" and some accounts suggest that she was the first women to popularize the term. 

*Circa 1930s* ~ Mae West is said to have fashioned her style, manner, and attire after Lillian Russell and throughout her carrier was often referred to as having an "hour-glass figure"

*1947* ~ Earliest date I can find that referred to the patent 1915 bottle as being "hour-glass shaped"

*1970* ~ Earliest confirmed date I can find that refers to the patent 1915 bottle as a "Mae West"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

The most mysterious of all the nicknames is the "*Mae West*" and exactly when it was first coined. I'm still searching for its first official use, but so far the earliest confirmed date I have been able to find is *1970*. If anyone ever comes up with an earlier confirmed date, please share it with us and provide the source where you found the information. Thanks!


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Wonder why someone would make reference to a 77 year old womans body in 1970?


----------



## andy volkerts

I dunno, maybe because they were the most well known women to have what was considered an " hour glass figure" which was and still is appreciated by us guys who like women..........Andy


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

I found an earlier date for the "Mae West" nickname in ...

*The Western Collector Magazine
Volume V Number 9
September 1967
By Cecil Munsey*


According to the accompanying information, this was one of Cecil Munsey's first professional articles and precedes his 1972 Coca Cola book by five years and precedes the 1969 Whistl'n Dixie article by two years. The way this particular reference is worded, it sounds to me like the term was somewhat common in 1967 and that it didn't originate with Cecil Munsey. But exactly where it originated and when, I still don't know, but I plan to keep searching.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Just for the record ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Speaking of Cecil Munsey's 1972 book ...

This snippet is found on Page 58. Notice where it says ...

", which had *quickly* picked up the nicknames Mae West and hobble skirt,"


To me, the word "quickly" suggest the nickname was adopted shortly after the bottle was patented in 1915 and/or at least as early as 1920. But as much as I want to believe this, and suspect that its probably true, I just can't find confirmation for the Mae West nickname any earlier than 1967.

Note:  Its references like this that keep me searching, but at the same time drive me crazy because I just cannot find the nickname's origin.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

SODAPOPBOB said:


> This is the earliest reference to the "Mae West" bottle I have been able to find so far, from ...
> 
> *The Glass Packer periodical  -  May 1945  - Volume 24  -  Number 5*
> 
> And in part says ...
> 
> *At that it is a vast improvement over its predecessor, nicknamed the "Mae West." The Mae West is the industry's most classic example of how to incorporate every bad feature in a single jar; 112 per cent overweight, and it simply wouldn't stand upright on a conveyor belt.*
> 
> https://goo.gl/JxUkZr
> 
> 
> Note: I don't like these Google Book snippet views because you cannot open the entire page - at least I don't know how. If someone knows how, please do so and share it with us. Thanks
> 
> If nothing else, it at least gives us a "latest date" reference to work with. The way the article is worded, it sounds like they are quoting a previously used term and did not coin it themselves.
> 
> View attachment 169196




*Man-o-man, I must be losing it! I totally forgot about this that I posted ten days ago. 


1945*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

P.S.

But even with that said, I'm back on the trail again and looking for an even earlier date than 1945, and hopefully the *origin* of the Mae West nickname.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

Talk about ambiguous connections ...

I just purchased this matchbook on eBay for $5.16 because ...

1. It has the image of Mae West on the inside.
2. "It Ain't No Sin" was a Mae West movie released in 1934.
3. The cover shows the drawing of a nude women inside of a bottle.
4. It was cheap - only $5.16
5. I haven't been able to precisely date it yet, but it "should" date prior to 1938. 
6. Maybe its the origin of the first Mae West bottle reference.

Note: Because the cover might be considered R Rated, I am only posting portions of it. Here's the link if you want to see the entire cover ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182007525673?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

(I realize this is farfetched, but if nothing else it will serve as a little souvenir for this thread)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB

And here's an original magazine ad/poster for the 1934 Mae West movie "It Ain't No Sin" ...

View attachment 169382


----------

